# What is it?



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

I know its a female, I only paid 5$ so i know I didnt do bad, but nobody where I bought it could tell me what it is


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

parachormis managuense (jaguar cichlid)


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow thanks, was she worth the 5 bucks??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes









they are very cool


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Not aggresive either seams to get along with cats and rays


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Where are they native?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

2MANYDATS said:


> Where are they native?


 they are native to central america.

but they can be found in the US as well









and they are usually very agressive. give it some time...


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

She is mean!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol nice pic man. What type of fish is she munching on.


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Silver side from local bait store


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)

Now if I may ask can anyone please tell me the name of this fish


----------



## 2MANYDATS (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's a Red Peacock African Cichlid. _Aulonocara Rubescens_


----------

